
Reduce personal data leakage using Pi-hole, the easy way - T-Winsnes
https://winsnes.io/posts/pi-hole/
======
3xblah
"Enter Pi-hole, a simple and automated solution that works as a DNS resolver
and filters on a list of known bad entries that's updated frequently (113,000
blocked entries at time of writing)."

Pi-Hole is not a resolver. It is a forwarder, with only minor differences from
dnsmasq.

Chances are, the Pi-Hole user is forwarding her queries to a third party for
resolution.

What the Pi-Hole developers call the "Upstream DNS Provider".

The default settings -- the number one suggested choice during setup is to
forward queries to a third party DNS service operated by an online ad sales
company.

There is no resolver on the Pi-Hole.

~~~
T-Winsnes
Thank you, I've updated the post with the correct term :)

